# I just put ISO mount disc brakes on my old AMP fork.



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a machine shop make me an adapter plate to run my NEW Shimano four piston brakes (love eBay). The plate is very utilitarian, but I will sculpt it out a little for weight and esthetics after a few test rides. I will post a picture once there is something better to look at.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't suppose you asked what the cost for additional ones would be. You might recover some of your cost throwing a few on ebay. I would want one if the price was good.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*I am considering making more, if there is interest.*



Boy named SSue said:


> I don't suppose you asked what the cost for additional ones would be. You might recover some of your cost throwing a few on ebay. I would want one if the price was good.


The one prototype I have is plain steel, but it would cost about the same for stainless. I may just make them out of aluminum.

For now it is a simple rectangle, with one side angled, and four holes, two of them tapped. It installed perfectly. I did not even require shim washers. This prototype was not expensive. I will get a quote and see if it is worth manufacturing a small batch of ten. It will be good to run the AMP fork with proper discs, instead of those rim destroying V-brakes.

As I said earlier, I will post a pic when it has been improved and tested. Post a message if you are interested, and I will make a small batch if there is enough interest.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

show us pictures..even crude prototype ones! thanx


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Didn't someone else on here do that with their amp already? Uphiller or someone... there's only a few of us Amp junkies on here.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> show us pictures..even crude prototype ones! thanx


agreed, and pic's of your bottom bracket too


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*Yes, one adapter was posted before on MTBR.*



DeeEight said:


> Didn't someone else on here do that with their amp already? Uphiller or someone... there's only a few of us Amp junkies on here.


I found the link once through a Yahoo search. Mine does not look like that one. I am test riding tomorrow (with the eccentric bottom bracket). Pictures will follow. My machinist says a batch could be produced economically.

I contacted AMP Research about manufacturing the AMP fork. I was told that they were approached about manufacturing the bikes before, but were not interested. I have found some AMPish looking forks manufactured in Germany, but they were not the same.

All those intricate linkages must appeal to the Teutonic mind.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Amp junkie? like these?*



DeeEight said:


> Didn't someone else on here do that with their amp already? Uphiller or someone... there's only a few of us Amp junkies on here.


 I'm just a bike junkie..but I do like my Amps! :thumbsup: The B3 is actually disc ready and I have the Amp parts, just been to lazy to put them together.


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> I'm just a bike junkie..but I do like my Amps! :thumbsup: The B3 is actually disc ready and I have the Amp parts, just been to lazy to put them together.


I really like those amp frames and forks, but the v-brakes, truvative cranks, sram etc on them makes me cringe.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*I understand your wish to maintain the AMP with its vintage gruppo.*



peteypete said:


> I really like those amp frames and forks, but the v-brakes, truvative cranks, sram etc on them makes me cringe.


I am going to update my AMP F-4 with a modern disc brake. The AMP is still a relevant fork design. Why not enjoy it to the maximum with appropriate braking technology?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Because there's nothing with Amp brakes? Just because something is new and fully hydraulic doesn't mean its better.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*I agree that new does not automatically mean better*



DeeEight said:


> Because there's nothing with Amp brakes? Just because something is new and fully hydraulic doesn't mean its better.


I ride an AMP fork, remember. I use old school shimano 4 piston hydraulics. I have to say that disc brakes are far superior to rim brakes. My old XT V brakes worked very well, when it was not wet. They ruined my rims though. Mud on aluminum rims is equal to grinding paste. I like the idea of a rim lasting more than one season, and not getting dangerously thin at the sidewall..


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Didn't someone else on here do that with their amp already? Uphiller or someone... there's only a few of us Amp junkies on here.


I'm not a full on amp junkie. I but them when they are $20 or less. I was actually thinking of this for a beach cruiser project.


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Because there's nothing with Amp brakes? Just because something is new and fully hydraulic doesn't mean its better.


Compared to cantilever brakes, yes, hydraulic discs work much better. If you think you can ride technical steep terrain with the same speed and efficiency with cantilever brakes, you are plain wrong.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I said "FULLY Hydraulic" for a reason... Amp discs are cable-actuated hydraulics. And if you think you cannot ride technical terrain because you're limited to cantilever brakes, perhaps the problem isn't the brakes, but your lack of sklills.


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> I said "FULLY Hydraulic" for a reason... Amp discs are cable-actuated hydraulics. And if you think you cannot ride technical terrain because you're limited to cantilever brakes, perhaps the problem isn't the brakes, but your lack of sklills.


Ha, you angry goof. Discs are FAR superior to canti's in technical, wet terrain. No one said it wasn't possible to ride with canti's. Take a midol.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

The AMP Hydraulics have pretty uneven reviews on MTBR. I never used them, and probably never will, as they are extremely rare. I don't know why AMP didn't just go full hydraulic. As it is, I love my old XT 4 piston hydraulics. 

I would never go back to rim brakes. Discs or nothing. Why ruin wheels by destroying rims every season? I ride the same trails with hydraulics as I did with v-brakes.The disc brakes only make the ride better.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

peteypete said:


> Ha, you angry goof. Discs are FAR superior to canti's in technical, wet terrain. No one said it wasn't possible to ride with canti's. Take a midol.


HAHAHA...

I'll agree on the disc topic. I can ride anything on cantis, sure, but hot damn is it nice riding the same thing on a set of Formulas. No comparison. I'll take em over the nicest rim brakes every time. Some of my newest vintage builds are going to remain NOS creations simply because, if I want to ride, 9 times out of 10 I'm going out on a 5" travel, stable platform pig with discs. I don't care how cool my old stuff is, I want to ride in comfort.

Also, PV, Man, those MT canti's are spiffy. I've cleaned em up & put them to good use. Thanks so much!

Penelope IV.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Didn't someone else on here do that with their amp already? Uphiller or someone... there's only a few of us Amp junkies on here.


That's probably me...








It was an ugly hand hack-saw and filed bit of work to see if it would fit - and it's still being used on the fork...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> The AMP Hydraulics have pretty uneven reviews on MTBR. I never used them, and probably never will, as they are extremely rare. I don't know why AMP didn't just go full hydraulic. As it is, I love my old XT 4 piston hydraulics.
> 
> I would never go back to rim brakes. Discs or nothing. Why ruin wheels by destroying rims every season? I ride the same trails with hydraulics as I did with v-brakes.The disc brakes only make the ride better.


I had the AMP B4 brakes on an F4. They SUCKED! V-brakes did a better job at stopping than those B4s. After a few weeks of use I could not even lock up the rear tire with a full-fist squeeze if I had wanted to.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Did you wear the Amp disc pads out ? As to rim brakes in the wet... hello... ceramic rims... problem solved.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got to say, a good disc beats a ceramic rim for riding in wet stuff by a long shot, especially if scratchy mud gets splashed up onto the rims. I bought a Mavic 217 Ceramic and within 18mos the sidewalls had turned to glass, the braking in dry conditions ended up worse than that of a standard rim.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*Itsdoable, your adapter bolts to the outer face of the AMP disc tabs*



itsdoable said:


> That's probably me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine bolts to the inside. It looks like you have a lot of washers to set the brake at the correct offset. Did you use 1/4" plate? I am using 3/16", and it sits perfectly.

What are you using, 6061 T6 aliminum?

That's a fairly clean job for hacksaws and files. Good work.

I just finished the new drawing for the lighter design. I will post a photo soon.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> Mine bolts to the inside. It looks like you have a lot of washers to set the brake at the correct offset. Did you use 1/4" plate? I am using 3/16", and it sits perfectly.
> 
> What are you using, 6061 T6 aliminum?
> 
> ...


OK, I admit I also ran it by a grinder to clean it up...

1/4" plate scrap, no idea if it was 6000 or 7000 series plate. Ideally I'd machine it with a nice step, but I don't have access to a mill these days.

Here is a better view of the spacers:









But it's currently mounted to the inside:








This places it too far inboard for an ISO hub, but I had some old pre-ISO Sachs disc hubs that placed the rotor just right - which was the same rotor location as the original AMP hubs.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*I tested the adapter this afternoon. All went well.*

I rode a three hour ride. Lots of hills. The disc adapter stayed put, and worked flawlessly. It's still a rectangle with one angled side, but not for long.

The eccentric bottom bracket also worked flawlessly. No slippage, no creaking. I will need more test results before certifying it for manufacturing, but the latest tests are promising.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*amp to iso brake adaptors?*

Any word yet on production of the adaptors? I was planing on making my own, but why duplicate someone elses work? Just curious, did you have the dimensions of the two mounts when you made the adaptor or did you just eyeball it? I rememger seing a diagram of the dimensions of the iso mount a while back but was unable to find it when I did a search today.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*I measured the distances.*

Using a set of digimatic calipers, I measured the distances of the brake mounting holes from the axle center. I did this on both the AMP fork and my ISO mount HEADSHOK fork.

The distances measured at very round numbers, such as 2.00", 1.00", and so on. I figured they are probably the agreed upon standards. The mount worked out perfectly, so my assumption must have been correct.

I will get the adapter finished, and post a photo. As I have stated previouly, It is basically a rectangle for now.

I have simply been too busy with other projects to finish this.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Hello, I realize this is an old thread, but I think I'm interested in such an adapter.

Any news?

Thanks.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Amp IS disc mount*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amp-Research-di...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is one that has been on the 'Bay for a while. Not sure how well it works, but it's available.

frog


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*lets talk about amp forks*

They were the worst ever for real hard core riding. damping sucked, no travel, broke every day ect.

But.... They are beautiful, have little adverse flex, and yes light.

So they must ride well on fire roads or for light duty riding. I think I might use one on the right bike. I guess as long as there are no jumps or savage trails, they would be just rite on an old single speed with the wife or something.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Worked Great For Me*



klein nerd said:


> They were the worst ever for real hard core riding. damping sucked, no travel, broke every day ect.
> 
> But.... They are beautiful, have little adverse flex, and yes light.
> 
> So they must ride well on fire roads or for light duty riding. I think I might use one on the right bike. I guess as long as there are no jumps or savage trails, they would be just rite on an old single speed with the wife or something.


They were pretty much race forks, not intended for "hardcore" riding. The dampening on mine was fine and nothing went wrong with it in 3 years.
I thought it was a crappy fork for fire roads, rail-trails, etc. It was an excellent XC fork. I thought the ~2" of travel was plenty but then again I prefer 0" of travel.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*+1*



Shayne said:


> They were pretty much race forks, not intended for "hardcore" riding. The dampening on mine was fine and nothing went wrong with it in 3 years.
> I thought it was a crappy fork for fire roads, rail-trails, etc. It was an excellent XC fork. I thought the ~2" of travel was plenty but then again I prefer 0" of travel.


I've gone through several of 'em. Mostly got rid of the bikes they were attached to.

Amps are love or hate. I really liked it for general XC work. Wrong tool for the job if you wanted to do AM/DH/Freeride on it. When I bought my first one, Judy was leaking like the Valdez, and Manitou would break into pieces on the trail. I figured it couldn't be worse than those.

It took some getting used to the path, but the benefits were worth it. Light weight, great tracking, and the ability to take the edge of hits. My biggest complaint with the F-3 was lack of travel. The F-4 was about perfect, but moved over to a disc brake bike, and didn't have an adapter. Still kicking myself for selling it. Now looking at the German Answer, but it's too rich for my blood. That's frame price.

JmZ


----------



## bazzman (Dec 21, 2006)

*amp fork IS disc adapter...*

before anybody says anything i know that this is a pretty old thread!!...but did anybody ever have any of these made or have any new info. about them?...please reply if you have any info....thanks!


----------

